# Child and ex-wife visa



## RMoore (Oct 27, 2014)

I am married to a Filipina and we have 1 son together, currently in the process of buying a house in Cebu and applying for my 13A visa. My ex-wife and my 3 American kids(Ages 16, 9 & 5) will come to live in Cebu. What would be our best visa options for the kids and my ex-wife?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Really Kuwait huh I spent 14 years there, in Mangaf Fahaeel worked for a contractor there. you need to visit the BI website.http://www.immigration.gov.ph/ Lots of work for you to do. Lots of paperwork you need. It will take you a while to get everything done. Most important is to get a Police Check from your home state, city


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



RMoore said:


> I am married to a Filipina and we have 1 son together, currently in the process of buying a house in Cebu and applying for my 13A visa. My ex-wife and my 3 American kids(Ages 16, 9 & 5) will come to live in Cebu. What would be our best visa options for the kids and my ex-wife?


Contact the Philippine Consulate in the states or location the wife and kids are located in, if the US here's a short cut to find one of five Philippine Consulates in the US, they'll need to use the Consulate that works with the state they live in.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

If the family is not located close to a Philippine Consulate they do take phone calls and emails, I completed everything through the mail system.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's nice to have your kids come and live with you but your ex-wife?, What does the current wife think of this. It's been my experience that the attitude to ex partners is totally different in the Philippines compared to the much more relaxed attitude in the west. Filipinas seem far more insecure and usually expect a complete break from ex partners. The last thing you need in your life is a bit of unhealthy competition.


----------



## RMoore (Oct 27, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It's nice to have your kids come and live with you but your ex-wife?, What does the current wife think of this. It's been my experience that the attitude to ex partners is totally different in the Philippines compared to the much more relaxed attitude in the west. Filipinas seem far more insecure and usually expect a complete break from ex partners. The last thing you need in your life is a bit of unhealthy competition.


I get that a lot  I am very lucky in that manner, they get along good and routinely go out togeather.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

On your original question, I think that your only option for your ex-US Spouse is a tourist visa. Your filipina wife can ask for a BB privilege stamp for you and your kids (not sure if they will grant it or not). The only other option for the US children is a tourist visa (can cost approx. $550/mo per individual). I would be prepared for that and have a follow-on ticket for everyone (except the filipina wife) as you won't be allowed to board without one. If it were me, I would get a changeable ticket for the ex-wife and kids as it may not work out for them culturally. 

A lot of people buy a cheap onward ticket from the Philippines to somewhere in SE Asia (HK, Malaysia, Singapore, Taiwan) that typically costs less than $100. Sometimes you get lucky and can get a promo fare for significant savings.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Apart from the endless tourist visa route I think your options are limited. What is the status of your american kids, are they still minors as this could make a big difference. If they are expecting to live in the Philippines fulltime perhaps some type of quota visa would work.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If everyone is so cool and get along, have the PI wife adopt the US kids.


----------



## RMoore (Oct 27, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Really Kuwait huh I spent 14 years there, in Mangaf Fahaeel worked for a contractor there. you need to visit the BI website Lots of work for you to do. Lots of paperwork you need. It will take you a while to get everything done. Most important is to get a Police Check from your home state, city


I work in the Camp.. Used to live in Mahaboula but moved to Sulibikhat to be closer to work, the drive out to the desert is a killer

I will try to do it by mail through the consulate in New York, the Philippines Embassy here sucks


----------



## RMoore (Oct 27, 2014)

From the way I am understanding it, The kids are able to get a 13A visa. They are under 18.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is your ex-spouse a Filipina? If so, you should be able to get the visa, if not, things may be difficult for them to stay any permanent length of time.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RMoore said:


> From the way I am understanding it, The kids are able to get a 13A visa. They are under 18.


The 13a resident visa requires you as the foreigner to be legally married to a Philippine citizen. You do not apply for a 13a it is you partner who applies for it on your behalf. Any children from that union will automatically receive Philippine citizenship so <no> visa would be necessary. The status of any children from a previous marriage will depend on the status of your ex wife. If she is a filipina all is well as your children can claim Philippine citizenship so do not require a visa to live in the Philippines. If you ex wife is not a filipina she and your children will each need a quota visa which is currently about 18k pesos each and only 50 per year of any one nationality are released.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

For your ex-wife, you can look into PRA.
PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Miss August said:


> For your ex-wife, you can look into PRA.
> PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


The problems as I see it is that the ex wife will need to deposit something like $60,000 for the four of them, and I assume there will be no pension so how will they support themselves in the Philippines.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jon1 said:


> On your original question, I think that your only option for your ex-US Spouse is a tourist visa. Your filipina wife can ask for a BB privilege stamp for you and your kids (not sure if they will grant it or not). The only other option for the US children is a tourist visa (can cost approx. $550/mo per individual). I would be prepared for that and have a follow-on ticket for everyone (except the filipina wife) as you won't be allowed to board without one. If it were me, I would get a changeable ticket for the ex-wife and kids as it may not work out for them culturally.
> 
> A lot of people buy a cheap onward ticket from the Philippines to somewhere in SE Asia (HK, Malaysia, Singapore, Taiwan) that typically costs less than $100. Sometimes you get lucky and can get a promo fare for significant savings.


Correction on the cost... .$550 annually per individual...


----------

